# problem sharing files winxp crossover cable network



## thanxalot (Jul 28, 2006)

i have two winxp home computers connected w' a crossover cable. i can only transfer tiny (ex. under 1kb) files between them, and it is very slow. when i try to transfer larger files, the computers create a ghost file with the name and properties of the larger file, but do not actually transfer it. please help. thanx
ps. all firewalls are turned off, file and folder sharing is enabled for the folders i wish to copy, both computers appear in "my network places", each PC has a unique computer name,each PC has network share defined, ALL NICS are on the same subnet, and when pinged, both computers respond.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i think you could have an intermittent hardware fault. so it can only be the cable or either/both of the NICs. so test the cable or use a known good one and then try a replacement NIC. again known to be working.

you can also look at the device manager on both pc's and see is there any problems listed by a yellow triangle with a ! inside or a red x.

i've saw this happen once before with a bad NIC, but the device manager showed everything as okay.


----------



## thanxalot (Jul 28, 2006)

*device manager ok*

the device manager says everything is ok.
how do i test the NIC, and if it's not working, do i have to buy a new one+replace it? i'm working w' laptops, so replacing it would be pretty hard.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

NICs for pc's are very cheap these days, but not as cheap for laptops. but you still can get them. however i'd check the network cable first of all, much cheaper to replace.

you can try pinging 127.0.0.1 from each laptop - i don't know for sure how comprehensive a test this is for each NIC though.


----------



## thanxalot (Jul 28, 2006)

thanx. i bought a new cable, and also found out that i can buy an external cardbus NIC for a laptop that's pretty cheap. however, i'll hold off buying one until i know for sure that there is a problem w' my current NIC


----------



## thanxalot (Jul 28, 2006)

the new cable fixed the problem. thanx for your help.


----------

